# P30 Parking Brake



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, parking brake stuck on due to leaking switch, I could just keep topping up with fluid but if the switch failed completely the brake would come on while driving.. I see that the cable can be disconnected but then I think I would have to disconnect the pump too so it does not run dry. Any one know anything about this problem, Thanks in advance, Alan.


----------



## 97661 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello erneboy,
I had the same problem, all the oil came out of the switch but luckly I was near home. As I pulled into drive noticed all the oil on the floor. Got a new switch from West Midland American Vehicles 01902 798840 delivered next day about £45 - £50.
Easy job just unplug the wire and unscrew the switch. Don't forget to use TRANSMISSION fluid not Brake fluid.
Mick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Mick, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Found a chap who has all the technical info and knows this system in great detail. He has been very helpful and sent loads of information. Anyone else needing help with this problem should google his nickname which is oldusedbear. He posts on RV forum sites in the US and will be willing to help where he can, send him a pm on the forums he posts on, Regards, Alan.


----------

